# Ligusterhecke noch vor dem Winter schneiden???



## herbi (29. Sep. 2009)

Servus @ all,...

möchte meine Ligusterhecke evtl. noch vor dem Winter schneiden,...!?

Das Problem dabei ist das ich sie die letzten Jahre etwas vernachlässigt hatte und sie ziehmlich weit Zurückschneiden müsste,...!

Etwa *20 cm*....

Sie würde keine grünen Blätter mehr besitzen,....!!??

Ist dies noch zu verantworten vor dem Winter???

Treibt sie im Frühjahr wieder aus???


Danke für euere Tipps...


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Ligusterhecke noch vor dem Winter schneiden???*

Hi Herbi,
tu' es doch einfach... . Die Hecke wird davon nicht eingehen. Es kann Dir keiner im Forum sagen, was für einen Winter wir haben werden.
Wenn Du Dir unsicher bist, dann schneide jetzt die Hecke "normal" zurück, und starte Jan/Feb den radikalen Rückschnitt (das klappt perfekt, es sei den, der Frühling startet Ende Jan).
Wenn Du Rosen hast, dann nimm die gleichen Termine!


----------



## Plätscher (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Ligusterhecke noch vor dem Winter schneiden???*

Hallo Herbi,

die Ligusterhecke kanst du bedenkenlos zurück schneiden. Sie ist absolut winterhart und treibt auch bei einem starken Rückschnitt willig wieder aus. Ob du das jetzt im Herbst oder im Frühjahr machst ist egal.


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Ligusterhecke noch vor dem Winter schneiden???*

Kein Problem, 
die sieht dann ueber Winter etwas ruppig aus, kommt aber um so besser im Frühjahr wieder. 
Ich hab auch so eine uralte Hecke vorm Haus und schneide dort sogar ab und an die alten verholzten Triebe raus. Lieber etwas radikaler schneiden als Du vorhast. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## herbi (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ligusterhecke noch vor dem Winter schneiden???*

Servus,...

hab die Hecke doch nimmer geschnitten,... 

Werde mich im Frühjahr dran machen,...


----------



## Christine (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Ligusterhecke noch vor dem Winter schneiden???*

Faulpelz


----------

